# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Dhunimet seksuale te ushtareve amerikan ne Irak !!!

## fisniku-student

Perveq luftes se armatosur qe behet ne Irak ,nje pamje e re e ka mbuluar luften e cila eshte filluar me qellim "Humanitar" dhe kjo dukuri ehste dhunimet e shumta sexuale te ushtareve amerikan ndaj popullit civil te irakut ...

Mendohet se dhunimet sexuale realisht jan te shumta mirpo nuk jan te evidentuara keto  raste nga mediat vendore dhe nderkombetare...

Rastet qe janzbuluar qe kan ndodh ne irak ehste ky i fundit qe ehste gjykuar nga gjykata amerikane me denim te perjetshem 100 vjet ,mirpo  qe te lirohet me kusht pas 10 vjetesh...

Ky rast ishte zbuluar pasi nje shok i tij (ushtar) kishte qen deshmitar gjatë ketij akti...dhe ky ushtari deshmoi para gjykates per fajsin e ketij dhunuesi...

*Rasti* 
Ky ushtar kishte hyr ne nje shtepi te banur ne nje qytet te irakut (Mahmudie) dhe kishte hyr ne at shtepi dhe e kishte dhunuar sexualisht nje vajz 14 vjeqe ,pastaj e kishte rrafur dhe e kishte mbytur dhe ne fund e kishte djegur kufomen e saj me gjith shtepi...

_Analistet_
eshte shtruar si diskutim kjo :dhe eshte shtruar nje pyetje:s*i do te reagonte ne kete rast vellai apo babai i kesaj vajze...?*

Keto raste kan ndikur qe shumica e bombuesve te shprehin revolten e tyre ...(kjo eshte mendimi i analisteve)

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Nuk duhet tja kishin lejuar lirin me kusht.
Un nuk kuptoj pse e ka vrare dhe i ka djegur shtepine.

----------


## Gurracake

Une besoj qe shumica e atyre ushtareve qe jane ne US army jane te rrinje qe i kane gjetur rrugave. Kush me pak inteligjence hyne ne army, eh?

----------


## Blue_sky

> _Analistet_
> eshte shtruar si diskutim kjo :dhe eshte shtruar nje pyetje:s*i do te reagonte ne kete rast vellai apo babai i kesaj vajze...?*


Pash Zotin tuaj,ca lidhjet ka vellai/babai i kesaj vajzes?Si s'dolet nga ai patriarkati i semure.Nje nga qellimet kryesore te nje shoqerie eshte pikerisht qe individet e saje te mbrohen nga shteti dhe jo klanet familjare.
Si amerikanet,si irakianet e si shume te tjere sapo te bien ne nje gjendje kaosi s'frenojne me instinktet e tyre kafsherore.Amerikanet tani qenkan me pak kafshe se ushtaret e popullsive te tjera?!

----------


## Darius

Nuk ka sesi te dali nga patriarkati ai. Shiko dhe qellimin e vete temes. Ti kujton se i hapet barku per ato te shkreta qe jane bere pre e dhunes? Ja ta them une qe as qe i behet vone. Te gjithe hallin e ka qe te nxjerri qe amerikanet jane djaj dhe dhunues te islamit. Jane djajte qe meritojne te ndeshkohen dhe te vriten me atentate kamikaze. Tju rrezohen kullat dhe tju shkretohen ambasadat. Tju rrembehen avionet e pasagjereve dhe tu masakrohen foshnjat ne djep. Tamam e njejta psikoze shpellari dhe beduini shkretetirash. Keta nuk do behen ndonjehere njerez por do mbeten viktima te besimit te tyre.

----------


## lone_star

> Nuk ka sesi te dali nga patriarkati ai. Shiko dhe qellimin e vete temes. Ti kujton se i hapet barku per ato te shkreta qe jane bere pre e dhunes? Ja ta them une qe as qe i behet vone. Te gjithe hallin e ka qe te nxjerri qe amerikanet jane djaj dhe dhunues te islamit. Jane djajte qe meritojne te ndeshkohen dhe te vriten me atentate kamikaze. Tju rrezohen kullat dhe tju shkretohen ambasadat. Tju rrembehen avionet e pasagjereve dhe tu masakrohen foshnjat ne djep. Tamam e njejta psikoze shpellari dhe beduini shkretetirash. Keta nuk do behen ndonjehere njerez por do mbeten viktima te besimit te tyre.


Eh more Darius eh,

Ti jo vetem qe e ke 'mohuar injorancen' sic e ke te emri po ke fituar edhe aftesi nderhyrjeje ne mendjen e te tjereve e u kupton qellimet e hapjes se temave.

Une nga ana tjeter qe me mungojne keto aftesi kjo teme mu duk e qellimit per te pershkruar e denoncuar rastet e dhunimeve seksuale qe kane ndodhur e po ndodhin ne Irak. Nuk kishte fe ne te fare.

Te gjitheve na hapet barku per gjera te tilla ne fakt une besoj se hapesi i temes duhet ta ndjeje me shume ate perderisa e hapi ai kete teme. 

Ndersa keta replikat me inate personale tregojne sesa i pazhvilluar nga truri je.

----------


## Morning star

> Rasti 
> Ky ushtar kishte hyr ne nje shtepi te banur ne nje qytet te irakut (Mahmudie) dhe kishte hyr ne at shtepi dhe e kishte dhunuar sexualisht nje vajz 14 vjeqe ,pastaj e kishte rrafur dhe e kishte mbytur dhe ne fund e kishte djegur kufomen e saj me gjith shtepi...
> 
> Analistet
> eshte shtruar si diskutim kjo :dhe eshte shtruar nje pyetje:si do te reagonte ne kete rast vellai apo babai i kesaj vajze...?



Personalisht.. do merrja noj kallash, ose noj snajper, edhe si vella ose si baba i vrare ne shpirt do vrisja sa me shume morra, qelbsira plehra qe bejn kshu gjerash,, dihet qe lufta sjell njerez pa moral, perverse, ndyrsira manjak seksuale.. edhe sa me shume nga kta manjake te vrasesh aq me shume nder i ben popullit tend. Ndaj sdo kurseja plumba, do vrisja sa me shume te mundja, deri kur te me hiqnin qafe edhe mua.

Personalisht do kisha dhen maksimumin.





> Nuk ka sesi te dali nga patriarkati ai. Shiko dhe qellimin e vete temes. Ti kujton se i hapet barku per ato te shkreta qe jane bere pre e dhunes? Ja ta them une qe as qe i behet vone. Te gjithe hallin e ka qe te nxjerri qe amerikanet jane djaj dhe dhunues te islamit. Jane djajte qe meritojne te ndeshkohen dhe te vriten me atentate kamikaze. Tju rrezohen kullat dhe tju shkretohen ambasadat. Tju rrembehen avionet e pasagjereve dhe tu masakrohen foshnjat ne djep. Tamam e njejta psikoze shpellari dhe beduini shkretetirash. Keta nuk do behen ndonjehere njerez por do mbeten viktima te besimit te tyre.


Ti shoku Amerikan i cili qenke PRO ksaj dhune ne irak, qenke PRO perdhunimit te minoreneve nga 14 vjec, qenke PRO djegies edhe perdhosjes se kufomes te nje CIVILI ( mos harrojme vajze 14 vjec ) qenke PRO barbarizmave qe bejn kta ushtarake amerikane, sepse njeher e nje kohe qenka rrembyer nje avion.. *Atehere ti je me keq se ai ushtari amerikan. Edhe nese do niste nje lufte.. ti do ishe i pari qe do egzekutoja, se mi ngrite nervat me kto budalliqe qe shkru.*

----------


## Morning star

> Eh more Darius eh,
> 
> Ti jo vetem qe e ke 'mohuar injorancen' sic e ke te emri po ke fituar edhe aftesi nderhyrjeje ne mendjen e te tjereve e u kupton qellimet e hapjes se temave.
> 
> Une nga ana tjeter qe me mungojne keto aftesi kjo teme mu duk e qellimit per te pershkruar e denoncuar rastet e dhunimeve seksuale qe kane ndodhur e po ndodhin ne Irak. Nuk kishte fe ne te fare.
> 
> Te gjitheve na hapet barku per gjera te tilla ne fakt une besoj se hapesi i temes duhet ta ndjeje me shume ate perderisa e hapi ai kete teme. 
> 
> Ndersa keta replikat me inate personale tregojne sesa i pazhvilluar nga truri je.



Ka mohuar injorancen? i ka then HAPU BUDALLIKUT

shife se c'shkruan nje person qe e mban veten per inteligjent.. te acaron me shkrime, lere ta keshe ne tavoline te pish kafe, pale sa her i thyhet shishja per koke.

----------


## Morning star

> Pash Zotin tuaj,ca lidhjet ka vellai/babai i kesaj vajzes?Si s'dolet nga ai patriarkati i semure.Nje nga qellimet kryesore te nje shoqerie eshte pikerisht qe individet e saje te mbrohen nga shteti dhe jo klanet familjare.
> Si amerikanet,si irakianet e si shume te tjere sapo te bien ne nje gjendje kaosi s'frenojne me instinktet e tyre kafsherore.Amerikanet tani qenkan me pak kafshe se ushtaret e popullsive te tjera?!



o inxhinjer, si ca lidhje ka vellai apo babai i vajzes?? Me sa men e thu kte?
Si spaska lidhje mer, osht goca atij edhe motra atij, si nuk kan lidhje o mjeshter? Je n'terezi ti? Ca budalliqesh flisni mer amon!?

Spo justifikoj kamikazet mer, po justifikoj VETMBROJTJEN, per tjua thy nofllat per ti djeg me benzin kta monstra qe bojn kshu veprimesh, si mer thu qe ska lidhje as vllai as babai.. bahhh ca mileti pa zemer jeni.

----------


## Darius

Ju te dy qe keni shkruar me siper po ja u them shqip fare: *A c'me cani koken !!!*

Une shkruaj te zezen mbi te bardhe ju me llomotisni sa andej ketej. Bjerini pra se i bini bukur. E shpreha troc keqardhjen per viktimat sic e thashe troc qe tema ka prapavije tjeter. Skam nevoje te lexoj mendjen e asnjerit se lexoj shkrimet e meparshme ne forum. Lexojani shkrimet (qe nuk jane aspak ndryshe nga te tuat Lone_star, se ti Morning_star je buzequmesht akoma ne forum) dhe shihet qarte mllefi qe keni per perendimin dhe cdo gjeje qe i perket kultures perendimore. Ku ishit dhe ku jeni ju kur Darius hap tema dhe ben shkrime per dhunen ndaj femres ne boten arabe, kur vriten dhe masakrohen me gure, kur vriten femije, gra e burra te pafajshem nga kamikazet tuaj? Njerez hipokrite. Ku ishit ju kur Sadami bente kerdine, ku jeni ju kur arabet shqyhen me njeri tjetrin? Pse se ngrini zerin dhe te tregoni protesten tuaj? Ku ishit ju kur u hodhen bombat ne Londer, Madrid e gjetke? Sju kam lexuar ndonjehere te shprehni keqardhje per ato qe humben jeten. Apo ata jane qafira se kane lindur dhe jane rritur ne perendim. Me vini e me shisni dengla ketu dhe keni dhe paftyresine te ndryshoni kuptimin e postimeve te te tjereve. Apo me tregoni dhe shishet qe do thyhen kokes nga gangot virtuale. 

Keni dhe paturpesine te shisni krundet per miell...

----------


## Baptist

fisniku-student:
_Perveq luftes se armatosur qe behet ne Irak, nje pamje e re e ka mbuluar luften e cila eshte filluar me qellim "Humanitar" dhe kjo dukuri ehste dhunimet e shumta sexuale te ushtareve amerikan ndaj popullit civil te irakut ..._

E para: Lufta ne Irak ka perfunduar ne afat rekord. Nuk ka lufte ne Irak!
E dyta: Lufta ne Irak tani eshte Lufta Civile mes Shiiteve dhe suniteve, Lojalisteve dhe Sadamisteve. Serish nuk ka lufte ne Irak.

Dhunime te dhumta nuk ka pasur. Ka pasur *raste* dhunimesh, sic ka vazhdimish edhe nga vendasit me vendaset e keshtu me radhe edhe ne jeten e perditshme kudo ne bote.
fisniku-student:
_Mendohet se dhunimet sexuale realisht jan te shumta mirpo nuk jan te evidentuara keto  raste nga mediat vendore dhe nderkombetare..._

Mendohet?!! Vertete?
Tani propozon te  te merremi me hamendjet tua te pabazuara dhe cmendurake?  Se paske pare ender ti "se realisht dhunimet seksuale qenkan te shumta" mirepo ti nuk i di, apo? Pse genjen per gjera qe nuk i di. Perse therret te denohet dicka pa asnje gjykim dhe asnje prove?
-Iraku i ka mediat e veta te pavarura te cilat evidentojne cdo ekces qysh prej fillimit te luftes. Me kend po tallesh ti djalo? 

Te te tregoj une ty dicka? Ketu ne kete forum ekziston nje dyshim i bazuar dhe mendohet se ti je pjestar i Al Kaidas, ose i nje grupi tjeter me te vogel fundamentalist! Mendohet se je ekstremist i paguar per te perhapur propagande antishqitare ne radhe te pare dhe antiamerikane perbrenda komunitetit te fuqishem proamerikan shqiptar. Por keto te gjitha bazohen ne aktivitetin tend te palodhshem dhe me thelb urrejtes ne gjithe shkrimet e tua te deritashme.

Tani cfare mendon ti ne lidhje me kete? Si duhet te te gjykoje anetaresia dhe moderatoret e forumit ty, duke marre parasysh se ne secilin shkrim, ke thyer nje nder rregullat kryesore te forumit, e qe eshte: ndalesa e cdo lloj propagande, e sidomos shkrimeve qe ngjallin urrejtje ndaj grupeve, kombeve dhe shteteve tjera.

Une bej habi perse nuk eshte respektuar rregulloja dhe te fshihet ky shkrim nxites i antiamerikanizmit qysh ne start duke te shoqeruar me nje verejtje ne privat. Kjo eshte e vetmja gje qe me cudit.

Hamendjet tua jane genjeshter dhe propagande e pabazuar antiamerikane.fisniku-student:
_Rastet qe janzbuluar qe kan ndodh ne irak ehste ky i fundit qe ehste gjykuar nga gjykata amerikane me denim te perjetshem 100 vjet ,mirpo  qe te lirohet me kusht pas 10 vjetesh...

Ky rast ishte zbuluar pasi nje shok i tij (ushtar) kishte qen deshmitar gjatë ketij akti...dhe ky ushtari deshmoi para gjykates per fajsin e ketij dhunuesi..._
Kjo do te thote se ligji ka ndermarre masat ndeshkuese dhe e ka denuar krimin sipas normave te parapara ne ate shtet. Lirimi me kusht eshte opcional edhe ndaj vrasesve serik civil pas 10 vjtesh (varesisht nga shteti ku eshte gjykuar) por kjo nuk do te thote se ai vertete do te lirohet.fisniku-student:
_Rasti 
Ky ushtar kishte hyr ne nje shtepi te banur ne nje qytet te irakut (Mahmudie) dhe kishte hyr ne at shtepi dhe e kishte dhunuar sexualisht nje vajz 14 vjeqe ,pastaj e kishte rrafur dhe e kishte mbytur dhe ne fund e kishte djegur kufomen e saj me gjith shtepi..._
Nje rast i tille nga nje ushtar amerikan kishte ndodhur edhe ne Kosove para 4-5 vjetesh! Ku ishe ti te ngreje zerin dhe te beje te njeten pyetje qe po ben tani per bashkekombasen tende e cila nuk i kishte as 14 por ishte dukshem me e re???
Apo mos ato dyshimet e bazuara qe i permendem ketu vertetohojne se ti nuk je shqiptar dhe ty nuk te prekin rastet qe u ndodhin shqiptareve ne kosoven e braktisur?fisniku-student:
_Analistet
eshte shtruar si diskutim kjo :dhe eshte shtruar nje pyetje:si do te reagonte ne kete rast vellai apo babai i kesaj vajze...?

Keto raste kan ndikur qe shumica e bombuesve te shprehin revolten e tyre ...(kjo eshte mendimi i analisteve)_

Kush "analistet"? 
-Ti "analistet"! 
Tani me keta analistet tu imagjinar, qe realisht je ti vet, nuk ngurron te therrasesh me gjithe paturpesine dhe kundernjerezoren qe ke ne thelb te shpirtit qe te *arsyetohen* vrasjet e perditshme qe behen ne Irak kunder qytetareve te thjeshte dhe te pafajshem si nje gje legjitime, e drejte dhe e ligjshme?!!

Ti zoteri i nderuar i ketij forumi te perdhosur ne menyren me te papergjegjshme, me kete ekspoze qe bere, ke vertetuar pa lene asnje dyshim, se je plotesisht i paarsyeshem!

*Te te bej nje pyetje une ty tani:* 
Po sikur te ndodhej familja jote, motra jote e vogel (ta zeme se ke) ne nje udhetim per te te vizituar ty (atje ku gjindesh dhe ku ben kete aktivitetin tend), se i ka marre malli pa te pare. Dhe ne rruge e siper, (me mjete publike si gjithe qytetaret tjere te atij vendi), krejtesit pak para se t'i takosh ne transportin nentoksor (ta zeme), vjen nje "bombash" me gjithe "te drejten qe ia ka dhene zoti" e me "bekimin tend" te dhene vetem ca rreshta me siper dhe ti hedhe ne ere te gjithe para syve tu te cakerrisur!!! 

-ëëë... *cfare do te beje ti???*

----------


## land

> Perveq luftes se armatosur qe behet ne Irak ,nje pamje e re e ka mbuluar luften e cila eshte filluar me qellim "Humanitar" dhe kjo dukuri ehste dhunimet e shumta sexuale te ushtareve amerikan ndaj popullit civil te irakut ...


Perveç luftes se armatosur qe behet ne Irak ndermjet muslimaneve(shiite,dhe sunite)te cilet vrasin njeri tjetrin(shume here me kamikaz)edhe 80 veta pernjiheresh,nje pamje e re e ka mbuluar luften,dhe kjo eshte tentativa per te implementuar nje sistem demokratik ne nje vend qe me pare ka njohur,diktaturen me te poshter qe ka ekzistuar ndonje here,ate te Sadamit,qe sterminonte,pernjeheresh me mijera vete,pjestare te popullit te vet.

----------


## alko71

Ate e thone analistet e huaj "*si do te reagonte babai apo vellai*" e nese keni ndonje problem ju analistet e forumit atehere shkoni dhe kapuni me ata.

Ti Darius djali ,e di me mire se cdo kush ketu se kush i rrembeu aeroplanet dhe arsyen pse u rrezuan ndertesat.

Poashtu per rastin e Londres e di shum mire. Po nuk e dite shikoje dokumentarin e Alex Jones, me gjithese ma merr mendja se e ke pare. Andaj nuk e di kush po qet dengla dhe kush eshte hipokrit ketu? 

Me fal per tonin qe perdora por as ti nuk pate ndonje ton me te kulturuar.

----------


## Baptist

Shume njerz mendojne se mendojne por ata nuk mendojne, ne realitet keta njerez numerohen ne gishterinje te njeres dore. Njeri prej tyre je vet. Ti nuk mendon! Per ty mendojne "autoritetet", ti vetem transmeton...

Analistet fundamentalist eshte fakt se mendojne ashtu. Por cili qytetar i kultures perendimore e mbushi veten me eksploziv deri sot te shkoje tua tregoje qefin lindoreve qe ia dhunuan dikend te famijes dhe ia prene copa copa me thike deri sot? 

Fakt ata mendojne ate qe kan menduar me rrenimin e Kullave Binjake shume para sulmit ne Irak. Por juve sic duket, -si cdo gje tjeter qe i perket relaitetit, edhe kjo e vertete historike u eshte kthyer mbrapesht dhe kujtoni se sulmi ne Kullat Binjake eshte bere pas pas clirimit te Irakut nga diktatura dhe renia pre' e popullates ne duart e ekstremisteve te pakontrolluar! -Ju jeni shthurur aq keq sa ne mendjen tuaj te korruptuar e keni kthyer historine komplet mbrapsht dhe 11 shtatori ndodhi si pergjegje ndaj sulmit ne Irak.

Shtese per fundamentalistet qe u jane ngaterruar faktet historike: po ua perkujtoj edhe nje here, se sulmi ushtarak i forcave te bashkuara ne Irak ndodhi ne fund te marsit 2003, ndersa sulmi terrorist ne Kullat Binjake ndodhi me 11 shtator 2001.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Shtese per fundamentalistet qe u jane ngaterruar faktet historike: po ua perkujtoj edhe nje here, se sulmi ushtarak i forcave te bashkuara ne Irak ndodhi ne fund te marsit 2003, ndersa sulmi terrorist ne Kullat Binjake ndodhi me 11 shtator 2001.


po te me kishte ndodh nje rast i tillë mua ...jo dy kulla binjake por do i kisha rrezuar edhe 4 nese do ishte lypsur nevoja....

Ne at moment nuk ka logjik njeriu ,vetem frustrim dhe deknoncetrim mendjesh...

ti a kupton bre...mos u ban agjami...


Pergjigju ti ...*Nese te kishte ndodhur nje rast i tillë ty d.m.th ti a bente nje gje te tillë motres suaj si do kishe vepruar????*

pergjigju sinqerisht ...jo ne menyre diplomatike (d.m.th fol prapa kamerave) dhe perjetoje kete rast ..

----------


## engjellorja

rraca "superiore" amerikane... "ka gjithmone te drejte" ne gjithcka qe ben...keshtu duhet te jene edukuar edhe ata ushtare qe shkojne dhe perdhosin gjithcka qe i'u del para... pasi jane rritur me filmat pallavra mbi luften e vitenamit...kur nje njeri vriste 500 vietnameze "te keqinj"...ky heroi amerikan gjithmone me eshte dukur si  sekretar partie...propagande e njejte kudo...
rraca "superiore" amerikane... "ka gjithmone te drejte" edhe kur fut hundet ne punet  e brendshme te kombeve te tjere, te cilet me nje stermundim rraskapites, mundohen deshperimisht, t'a mbajne koken lart dhe te qendrojne jashte vorbulles amerikane...
rraca "superiore" amerikane... "ka gjithmone te drejte" edhe  kur i dikton me te dobetit ligjin e  xhungles...
ehhh...ne shqipetareve kohet e fundit na ka ardhur njecike per shtat politika amerikane... por te vertetat jane te verteta ...

----------


## engjellorja

rraca "superiore" amerikane... "ka gjithmone te drejte" ne gjithcka qe ben...keshtu duhet te jene edukuar edhe ata ushtare qe shkojne dhe perdhosin gjithcka qe i'u del para... pasi jane rritur me filmat pallavra mbi luften e vitenamit...kur nje njeri vriste 500 vietnameze "te keqinj"...ky heroi amerikan gjithmone me eshte dukur si  sekretar partie...propagande e njejte kudo...
rraca "superiore" amerikane... "ka gjithmone te drejte" edhe kur fut hundet ne punet  e brendshme te kombeve te tjere, te cilet me nje stermundim rraskapites, mundohen deshperimisht, t'a mbajne koken lart dhe te qendrojne jashte vorbulles amerikane...
rraca "superiore" amerikane... "ka gjithmone te drejte" edhe  kur i dikton me te dobetit ligjin e  xhungles...
ehhh...ne shqipetareve kohet e fundit na ka ardhur njecike per shtat politika amerikane... por te vertetat jane te verteta ...

----------


## fisniku-student

*Ne kete rast nuk fjasohet Amerika mirpo fajsohet administrata e saj qe e ka pas per detyre qe te beje nje seleksionim te ushtareve sa me te mire ...

Ne nje emision ne BBC thuhej se ushtaret qe vijn si "paqeruajtes" neper lufta te tilla si Iraku zakonisht mirren ata persona te rrugeve qe sillen ne per kuarte te njohura d.m.th antar te bandave...sa qe edhe ne ushtri kan themeluar grupe bandash dhe po i mbysin ushtaret e tyre ...*

----------


## fisniku-student

*-	*Eshte interesante se shumica e krimeve qe kan bere te ashtequajturit “paqeruajtesit” aleatet amerikano/britanik asnjehere nuk jane zbuluar nga gazetaret e huaj…por vetem qe jan zbuluar krimet e tyre qe kan bere dhe disa prej tyre jan zbuluar vetem permes gjirimeve amatoreske te vetë ushtareve dhe ate ne menyre spontane…te cilet I kan gjiruar disa prej rasteve qe forcat aleate kan kryer krime ne IRAK…d.m.th keto krime qe jan evidentuar jan vetem ne saje te gjrimeve te ushtareve amerikan…e jo nga mediat nderkombetare..

-	Disa raste per ilustrim: 
*-	**NGJARJET E VERTETA NE IRAK* :Ne fillim te luftes ne Irak forcat amerikane duke e shfrytezuar situaten e cila ishte jashte kontrollit beri shume krime madje prej tyre edhe skandale tronditese te cilat per quid asnjera nuk eshte pasyruar apo zbuluar nga mediat dhe shtypi nderkombetar te cilat konsiderohen si pasqyruesit e vetem ideal prej te cileve pritet te shfaqin realitetin e luftes ne irak mirpo te dhenat dhe faktet flasin ashper kunder tyre.po fillojme te I cekim disa raste dhe ngjarje te cilat jan te minjohura per veshin dhe syrin e lexuesve dhe shikuesve krejt fale jo gazetareve jo nderkombetare por amatoreve te cilet nuk jan te autorizuar per ate pune…ja po fillojme te I para qesim me radhe vetem disa prej ngjarjev qe jan te mirenjohura per boten:

*NGJARJET NE VAZHDIM*….
	-  Ne nje darsem te nje familje turke ne irak, hyne dhe filluan te I kontrollojne se kinse ,per ti kontrolluar per arme …dhe filluan dhunshem te I keqtrajtojne dasmegjinjet dhe paritmas ne menyre aksidentale nje ushtare amerikane qellon nje femije (ky femije ishte duke lozur afer pushkes se ushtarit dhe me nje shkope te holle d.m.th duke luajture (mendet e femijes,dihet sa mund te kuptoje)dhe ne ate momente ai ushtari papritmas e ngerh kemben armes dhe arma gjuan, femija ne ate moment bie ne toke I vdekur),.dhe aty shperthen konflikti dhe ne ate moment mbytet dhendrri , qe martohej ne ate darsem dhe shume te tjere te plagosur dhe te vrare…dhe shume arrestohen…
Dhe ky raste nga mediat e huaja paraqitet si akt I kryengritesve irakian  …

* -*	Rasti tjeter eshte kur nga disa gjirime amatore te nje ushtari amerikan qe ksihte bere ato gjirime me nje kamere ne burgun “ABU GRAHIB “ku zbulohen keqtrajtimet me barbare te te burgosurve … ku nga ato gjirime shifen qytetar irakian qe nga opinion irakian thuhet se gjysma jan te pafajshem…te shtrire per toke dhe te zhveshure …dhe duke Ia leshuare secilit qenin dhe duke I rrafe…madje duke I malltretuar me uje te vale te burgosurit irakian..qe deshmon thyerjen e te gjitha normave nderkomtare ne lidhje me sjelljet ndaj te burgosurve…mirpo kete skandal nuk e kan zbuluar gazetaret nderkombetare por nje nga kamerat e ushtareve amerikan…

*-* Burge I te njejtit qellim eshte edhe burgu I njohure ne kub I quajture burgu I guatemales…ne ate burge thuhet se thyhen shume rregulla te mirsjlljes ndaj te burgosurve…sa qe per kete burge ka nderhyre me kritika edhe OKB_ja dhe shume shtete tjera….

* -	*Sipas disa informative thuhet se ne fillim te luftes ne irak ka existuar nje spital qe ka qen nen kontrolle te forcave amerikane ..ky spital ka sherbyer qe te te plagosurve dhe te vdekurve irakian te ia transplatojne organet e tyre(veshket etj…)dhe te I dergojne ne amerike dhe te I shesin organet  e tyre…mirpo ky fakt nuk eshte bere akoma zyrtare…sepse mediat nderkombetare jan te cenzuruara ne kete rast qe ta perhapin kete skandal..

* -	*Sipas disa burimeve …thuhet se ne fillim te luftes ne irak nje pjese e konsiderueshme e ushtareve amerikan kan qen te burgosur neper burgjet amerikane.
  Dhe atyre te burgosurve amerikane te cilet kan qen te burgosur me shume vjet dhe nga shteti iu eshte ofruar lirimi si kushte vetem nese shkojen ne lufte ne irak dhe njeherit si oferte tjeter dhe me joshese eshte edhe oferat e pageses per sa kohe qe gjendet ne mison ne lufte ne Irak …dhe normal pas kesaj ketyre beneficioneve qe iu dha shteti dhe plus lirimin nga burgu shumica e te burgosurve (prej te cileve kriminele dhe te rrezikshem)e kan pranuar oferten dhe kan shkuar per te luftuar ne irak dhe thuhet se kan bere krime…mirpo ky fakte nuk eshte pasqyruar nga mediat nderkombetare por eshte mbajtur i fshehur …sepse rreziku dhe imponimi vinte nga cenzura e regjimit te administrates se bushit…

* -*	Dhe sipas ketyre animeve qe kan bere gazetaret ne irak I kan revoltuar popullin irakian qe te ndermarrin dhe te marrin rob dhe ti vrasin shume gazetare nderkombetare.madje shume prej tyre ne menyre publike duke I transmetuar me videogjirime ne per transmetime televizive ne tere boten vrasjet e tyre me heqje koke dhe vdekje te zakonshme…krejt kjo revolte si pasoje qe gazetaret nderkombetare kan fshehure gjendjen reale apo realitetin e luftes ne irak dhe i kan pasqyruar vetem krimet qe kan bere kryengritesit irakian…duke mos raportuar asnjeher per krimet e ndekombetareve qe thuhet jan te shumefishta mirpo asnjeher te pasqyruara…por duke paraqitur pra syve te botes vetem krimet e kryengritesve irakian…

----------


## fisniku-student

-Nje fakt intersante eshte …ne nje sondazh qe ka bere BBC dhe interviston nje burre irakian ,qe dikur ne kohen kur u rrezua pushteti I Sadam huseinit dhe ky njeri ne ate kohe kishte thene per kete agjensi te lajmeve ne ate interviste *,se sadami dhe diktatura e tij u rrezua dhe jemi te lumture dhe tash ka ardhe amerika dhe jemi te lumture …ky njeri ishte fotografuar nga gazetaret e huaj me arme ne dore dhe duke e shkaterruar nje statuje te Sadam huseinit …mirpo tash pas disa vjeteve pyetet perseri ai njeri se qfar mendon per pushtuesin amerikan ai thote se jam penduar per ate se qfar kam thene dhe menduar…tash ai thote se pushtuesi amerikan eshte me shume se nje diktarure …sadami ak qen nje njeri I keq dhe e kemi njohure si te tille...mirpo ky diktatore eshte I tashem eshte I panjohur per ne …*

----------

